# 1 week hang dry stems snap buds are dry



## headbandrocker (Jul 16, 2008)

I have hung my plants for 6 days and they are very dry.The stems snap when bent.I bagged it up and noticed the herb felt very light,am i supposed to add any moisture after the drying process? Would a slice of bread or live leaf help the bunch out? Dont want to risk any mold....hmm let me know what you guys think.Cheers HBR


----------



## stumps (Jul 16, 2008)

a week dry time is to fast. imo my stuff took about 3 weeks and that was still to fast. I add a peice of orange peel for stuff that gets to dry. Is your stuff kinda harsh to smoke?


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 16, 2008)

It is very smooth .I will try slow drying next time then,How do you slow dry several lbs? I hung these in my closet 75/8o degrees.7 days of dryin.hmm maybe there will be some moisture when i open the bags in the morn,well se if not oranges it is,cheers hbr


----------



## stumps (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a cardboard box system . the great thing about it you can get what ever size you need. just put two of them them togather use tie wire in the top box to hang. punch holes for air tube use a fish pump i ran the pump about two hours a day. closing the box up holds moisture pumping air every day helps not to mold so all in all you can slow the drying a bit. of corse im still working on it


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> I have hung my plants for 6 days and they are very dry.The stems snap when bent.I bagged it up and noticed the herb felt very light,am i supposed to add any moisture after the drying process? Would a slice of bread or live leaf help the bunch out? Dont want to risk any mold....hmm let me know what you guys think.Cheers HBR


*After hanging you should jar the weed to cure it... you put in jars 3/4 full and lid..Daily you burp the jars (remove & replace stale air and move all the tops around) lid and repeat daily. The weight of the buds depends on strain, lights and growing knowledge.. Some reintroduce moisture by fruit or wet paper towels, but watch out with fresh weed & plastic bags, you can get mold quick .. check FAQ curing & harvesting... luck...*


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 16, 2008)

yea my buds are drying quit fast to and its only day 5 the feel hard and some of the still feel wet im thinkin bout takin them down tommorow morning should i cure them first or should i put them in a ziplok bag with 2-3 orange peels????


----------



## shaggy420 (Jul 16, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> It is very smooth .I will try slow drying next time then,How do you slow dry several lbs? I hung these in my closet 75/8o degrees.7 days of dryin.hmm maybe there will be some moisture when i open the bags in the morn,well se if not oranges it is,cheers hbr


 
Dude 5 days can be more than enough dring time for lots of strain,buds dry diff.Slow dry thats stupid,just trow those in some jars.The bud will draw moisture from the stems and other buds once u put them in jars.No organge pells or any thing of that nature need to be used.I hate that unnatural taste.When they go into the jar for a few weeks to a month those buds will be the shit.(lol)If need to be come see for urself at a more knowledeble forum.International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Cannabis Harvesting & Processing

J-uana


----------



## joepro (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel that some growers think the job is done after harvest.
after harvest is just as importent as pre harvest, pre flower....
After harvest dry times are different, weight/temps/Humidity
so snaping the stem you will never go wrong.
After dry cycle/step I store in paper bags for about 5 days
(give or take) going after that last perspiration before I start the cure cycle/step.
While in the cure cycle I'm not worried about time lines, 4/6 weeks has been good to me.If bud is to dry a citrus peal will kinda help.Just need to get into the swing of knowing when to cure, when to papper bag.It's a learning curve that we all have subject are first few harvest too.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys,jars it tis.Cheers Hbr


----------



## Colorado_White_Wash (Oct 27, 2015)

Do any of you guys have any preferences as to dry/wet trimming?


----------



## peter berger (Oct 27, 2015)

Colorado_White_Wash said:


> Do any of you guys have any preferences as to dry/wet trimming?


I prefer wet trim. I find if i let the plant dry before I trim, the sugar leaves wilt and stick to the buds.


----------



## Colorado_White_Wash (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Peter, I hadn't heard that side of it before. I'll probably experiment with my next harvest and try both.
-CWW


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 1, 2015)

For me the dry trim smells better more quickly then wet trimmed. For me dry trimming is a little quicker and more precise. I wet trimmed for years and just prefer the dry trim now...


----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 3, 2015)

No one can tell you exactly how long to dry your buds. But hanging colas for 7 days at 75-80 degrees will over dry a lot of buds. What you didn't mention is the RH in your drying room or how massive the colas are. If you didn't over-dry, the buds should moisten back up when you put them in the jars. If you stick a hygrometer in the jar and after a few hours it stays at 55% or below, you may be too dry.

I'm not saying you did, but IF you over dried your buds, you can put moisture back in but it won't cure properly. The biological processes that break down the plant material will not restart once the buds get too dry.


----------

